# الحمد لله اجتزت امتحان pmp



## أبوبدر المبدع (11 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله حمدا حمدا
والشكر له شكرا شكرا
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك
وعظيم سلطانك

أيشركم اليوم اجتزت اختبار pmp ولله الحمد


واي أسئلة انا جاهز:75:


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف مبرووك 
كيف كانت اجواء الإمتحان و نوعية الاسئلة ؟؟


----------



## boushy (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الف مبرووك ومذيد من التقدم 
*


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف مبروك وبارك الله لك فى علمك وعلمك ما ينفعك...والى الأمام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## emofleh (14 أغسطس 2011)

مبارك عليك النجاح بو بدر وعقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (14 أغسطس 2011)

* الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك بس يا ريت لو تكرمت توضحلنا اية هو ا ** اختبار pmp*


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الاخ العزيز *
*الف مبروك*
*انوى التقدم لامتحان pmp
ماهى الطريقة المثلى لتعبئة النموذج وتحقيق 4500 ساعه المطلوبه وهل هناك امثله

ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (14 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed.eltayeb قال:


> الف مبرووك
> كيف كانت اجواء الإمتحان و نوعية الاسئلة ؟؟


 

الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك
بالنسبة لجو الإختبار كان جيدجدا
وكان للصوم دور أكثر في الراحة النفسية
الأمام الأسئلة فأغلبها 85% عبارة عن مواقف
قد تواجه مدير المشروع وماذا يفعل حينها
بالنسبة لـinputs ,outputs& tools ممكن بنسبة 15%


----------



## كاسر (14 أغسطس 2011)

مبروك 
وأسأل الله أن يديم توفيقك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع وأسأل الله بالتوفيق لكم


----------



## i b r a h i m (21 أغسطس 2011)

الف مبروك 

ياليت لو تفيدنا بخبراتك في دراسة التخصص كيف طريقة الاختبار و مراجعة الاسئله لاتمام الكورس و الاختبار و و و 

مع العلم اني اتكلم عن اللي في السعودية 

تحياتي لك


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
هوه نسبة النجاح كام % هل 61% ام اكثر


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (22 أغسطس 2011)

مبارك لك النجاح.................


----------



## boushy (23 أغسطس 2011)

الكل هنأك بقلب صافي لا داعي لانتقاء الردود !!!!!!!


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

i b r a h i m قال:


> الف مبروك
> 
> ياليت لو تفيدنا بخبراتك في دراسة التخصص كيف طريقة الاختبار و مراجعة الاسئله لاتمام الكورس و الاختبار و و و
> 
> ...


 
طريقة الاختبار مشابهة للأسئلة ريتا

بالتوفيق


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> هوه نسبة النجاح كام % هل 61% ام اكثر


 
نسبة النجاح 61%

بالتوفيق


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> مبارك لك النجاح.................


 

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> الكل هنأك بقلب صافي لا داعي لانتقاء الردود !!!!!!!


 

جزاك الله خيرا 

وسأرد على الجميع


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

كاسر قال:


> مبروك
> وأسأل الله أن يديم توفيقك


 
جزاك الله خيرا

وأدام لك التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> *الف مبرووك ومذيد من التقدم *


 

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك

واعتذر مرة أخرى


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس محمد زكى قال:


> الف الف مبروك وبارك الله لك فى علمك وعلمك ما ينفعك...والى الأمام دائما ان شاء الله


 

الله يبارك فيك يالغالي وينفعنا وإياك بما تعلمناه


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

emofleh قال:


> مبارك عليك النجاح بو بدر وعقبال الدكتوراه


 

الله يبارك فيك
وعقبال الدكتوراه عندك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

كاسر قال:


> مبروك
> وأسأل الله أن يديم توفيقك


 

الله يبارك فيك ويديم توفيقك انت أيضا


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

م/اسلام كمال قال:


> * الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك بس يا ريت لو تكرمت توضحلنا اية هو ا **اختبار pmp*


 
هو اختبار خاص بإدارة المشاريع

حتى تصبح مدير مشروع محترف


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (23 أغسطس 2011)

ronaldo_sd73 قال:


> *الاخ العزيز *
> 
> *الف مبروك*
> *انوى التقدم لامتحان pmp*
> ...


 

كل مافي الموضوع أنك تكتب المشاريع اللي شاركت أو ساهمت في تنفيذها أو الاشراف عليها
ومن كان مديرك وأرقام التواصل ومدة المشروع بالساعات وملخص لكل مشروع.
علما بانه يتم اختيار عشوائي لتدقيق أوراقك عندها انت بحاجة إلى توقيع واعتماد مديرك

واتمنى للجميع التوفيق وعذرا على التأخير في الرد


----------



## ahmed_d (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك مهندس ابوبدر
لوتذكر لنا بعض الاسئله بالامتحان لتكوين خلفيه عنه
رفع الله قدرك دنيا واخري


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك أخوي أحمد
بصراحة الأسئلة ماتحضرني 
لان مثلك عارف أنها مائتي سؤال
وش تتذكر منها وش تخلي
المهم اذا انت عازم على دخول الاختبار
استعد جيدا وتوكل على الله


----------



## Engi.Nawwar Turk (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وان شاء الله من جيد الى احسن....لدي الأسئلة التالية يرجى التفضل بالاجابة:
1-ما هي الكتب التي اطلعت عليها, ريتا ....ال Pmbok .....؟؟؟؟
2-هل يكفي فهم الموجود في الكتب ام يجب حفظ بعض الامور ؟وماهي الامور التي تتطلب حفظ وتذكر بشكل علم؟
3-هل تؤثر نوعية المشروع الذي ساهمت يه للسماح لك بالتقدم للامتحان؟وهل العمل لدى شركة في مكتبها يعتبر خبرة أم يجب النزول الى ورشة العمل ؟
4-هل يكفي مشورع واحد يحقق عدد الساعت المطلوبة؟ ام يجب عدد من المشاريع؟
5-هل التدريب لدى مكتب هندسي يعتبر خبرة عمل؟ ام يجب ان اكون موظفا في هذا المشروع متعاقدا معه؟
6- هل من الضروري اتباع دورات؟ام يكفي الكتب ودروس الفيديو الموجودة في الانترنت؟
7-هل للشهادة تاريخ صلاحية محدد مثل التوفل مثلا؟
8-لو افترضنا انني ساهمت في الاشراف على بناء مبنى سكني عادي وكانت مدة انجازه سنتين هل يعتبر ذلك من الخببرة ام يجب ان تكون المشاريع نوعية؟
9 بشكل عام ماهي الشروط الواجب توفرها للسماح بالتقدم للمتحان؟
10-ما الفوائد المرجوة من الحصول على هكذا شهادة؟وكم من المتوقع ان تساهم في زيادة الراتب؟
11- هل تفكر بشهادة ال MBA وهل هي تصب في نفس السياق على ح علمك؟
12-كم من الوقت احتجت للدراسة وشكرا؟


----------



## بهاءالدين (13 سبتمبر 2011)

هل شرط ال 4500ساعة ضرورى للحصول على شهادة pmp ????


----------



## wshawky (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كنت اريد ان اعرف منك يا آخى الكريم ان كانت الأسئلة قد جاءت من كتاب ريتا النسخه السادسه ام السابعه فأنى ابحث عن النسخه السابعه و لم أجدها و الف مبروك على النجاح


----------

